

DotJS 2013 announced on December 2nd at the Théâtre de Paris - sylvinus
http://dotjs.eu

======
julien_c
I can vouch for @sylvinus' ability to organize great, inspiring conferences.
Looking forward to this one!

~~~
sylvinus
Thanks :) We will try to outdo ourselves this year!

------
coop182
This was great last year... sadly I can't make it this year :(

------
marcelftw
Last year was really great ... @fat was amazing !

